# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Кулинарное

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я бы хотела, чтобы в этой теме вы поделились вашими рецептами на каждый день или, возможно, праздничными. 
Я не имею в виду, скопировать из книги или интернета, интересно именно то, что вы сами готовите изо дня в день или регулярно для особого случая.

Я замолвлю слово за творожную запеканку, которая у меня немного трансформировалась в творожный кекс/корж. Делаю я ее так:
1 пачка творога 250 гр.
полстакана сахара (или чуть меньше),
1 яйцо,
1 стакан манки (или чуть меньше),
гр. 50 масла

Яйца взбиваю с сахаром, добавляю все остальное, размешиваю и выкладываю в форму, запекаю на 170 градусах 20-30 минут. Очень вкусно и быстро. Сегодня добавила в массу груши, нарезанные дольками, получилось, очень приятно, и выглядело аппетитно.

----------


## kosharrr

Диетическое и супер удобное: 2 молоденьких кабачка порезать кружочками и обжарить в подсолнечном масле по 1!!!! мин с каждой стороны, немного подсолить во время жарки. Никогда не думала, что такое простое бывает вкусным. Кабачки должны быть молочной спелости  :Smile:

----------


## MARY

> Диетическое и супер удобное: 2 молоденьких кабачка порезать кружочками и обжарить в подсолнечном масле по 1!!!! мин с каждой стороны, немного подсолить во время жарки. Никогда не думала, что такое простое бывает вкусным. Кабачки должны быть молочной спелости


Предлагаю еще проще: кабачки нарезать кружочками, разложить на противне или большой сковородке, каждый кружочек помазать соусом (сметана+кетчуп+майонез+зел  ень, ну или не все 4 сразу, любых двух компонентов достаточно) - ВНИМАНИЕ! - ничего не поджаривать, а поставить в духовку на средний огонь минут на... ну, смотреть надо... на, скажем, 5...или 7....или 8... Но не на 20!!!! Преимущества: 1.польза 2. ничего не надо обжаривать 3. и съедобно!!!!!!!

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А я обжаренные кружочки кабачка мажу тертым с чесноком сыром с майонезом

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, очень хочу научиться готовить чизкейк. Муж очень любит фабричные. Сложно это. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, проверенным рецептом и секретами приготовления.

----------


## Веснушка

Чизкейк - это совсем не так сложно, как кажется))) но хорошая духовка - важное условие, хотя конечно не обязательное)
-берешь печенки (в идеале пальчики, но можно что попроще) 200 грамм, в блендер их, потом к ним примешиваешь грамм 70 растопленного масла.
-берешь форму, прилепливаешь эту массу к стенкам формы, мне нравится когда на чизе есть бортики, да им потом проще (без бортиков велика вероятность что когда чиз будет остывать, то треснет). если бортики по эстетике не подходят, тогда посел выпечки края чиза надо отделить от формы ножичком, очень аккуратно.
-так вот, обмазываешь форму как нравится, берешь что то типа стакана, но чтоб с плоским дном, придавливаешь все это дело посильнее и в духовку до румяности, минут на 10, я ставлю на градусов 165-170.
-далее делаем саму начиночку, тут главное все сделать быстро, миксерить как можно меньше (для этого сырок должен быть комнатной темпы)
-так вот начиночка (вариантов много. могу потом написать. если интересно) я делаю так:
500 г филадельфии (которую заменяет любой сырой творожный сыр из метро), 250 г маскарпоне и 150 г сахарной пудры быстренько взбиваем на самой минимальной скорости (очень важно чтоб на минимальной)
-добавляем 2-3 яичка, 150 грамм (вроде так, пишу на память) жирненьких сливок, можно сок лимона, а можно и не нужно)))))) быстренько вбиваем все это, но масса должна быть без пузырьков!!!
-выливаем все это на коржик, форму заматываем в фольгу, ставим в глубокий противень, наливаем в него воды, чтобы скрыть 2/3 формы где то (водяная баня) и ставим в духовку на те же градусы примерно на час, чиз не должен потрескаться. а должен зарумяниться.
-когда он испечется, он будет жидким в середине, пугаться этого не надо, я оставляю чиз в приоткрытой духовке до остывания а потом на 12 часов в холодильник!
-в итоге получается просто чудо, от которого кайфует вся семья!!!!
я открыла мой фирменный секрет, который даже некоторое время я продавала за денежки))))))))
удачи с чизом!

----------


## Веснушка

вроде ничего не забыла....завтра проверю, если что подпишу)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Веснушечка, дай я тебя расцелую! Как вернемся из отпуска, обязательно попробую приготовить. Я как раз очень и надеялась, что ты поделишься рецептом, слышала хорошие отзывы про твои чизкейки  :Wink: 
И вопрос. А форма должна быть тефлоновая или можно в силиконовую?

А также вопрос ко всем, кто запекает в рукавах для запекания. Что вы собственно в них запекаете? Я делаю мясо в них, иногда чисто мясо, иногда с овощами. Но мясо периодически получается суховатым. Вот думаю, а что будет, если я в форму положу мясо с водичкой а сверху оберну этим рукавом. Будет толк? Или лучше уж сразу в горшочках?

----------


## Веснушка

эээ....это чего за отзывы??)))))))
еще про чиз: сыра, который творожный можно поменьше. грамм 400. можно только один творожный, без маскарпоне. можно рикотту, можно ее самой сделать. яичка лучше 3, можно еще ванили в любом виде добавить. 
форму лучше с отстегивающимися бортами, силикон ты просто не поставишь, все помнется мне кажется...

----------


## Амина

Хочу Веснушкин чиз))) Подпишусь под отзыващимися) Ну очень вкусно!!!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

Амин, это не тот что был на РШ)) этот более чизовый))) ну то есть более классический. могу написать еще рецепт чизкейка без выпечки.

----------


## Stace

Хочу поделиться своей запеканкой - она диетическая абсолютно! При условии, конечно, что берете творог нежирный и молоко 1,5%-ное.
600 г творога, 1 стакан молока, 2 яйца, 2-3 ложки ст.ложки крахмала, 10 шт. кураги (можно другие фрукты-сухофрукты-орехи), ваниль, сахар, соль по вкусу. Творог растираем с желтками, добавляем молоко, крахмал, взбиваем, белки взбиваем отдельно в тугую пену, потом аккруратно вводим в общую смесь. Курагу режем на мелкие кусочки и добавляем туда же. Выпекать минут 30-40 (я не помню))) при температуре 180-190 градусов. В последнее время я вообще яйца сразу в общую массу вбиваю - экономлю время, на вкусе не отражается, а внешний вид мне неважен - делаю для себя чтобы разнообразить рацион.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, а поделитесь, пожалуйста, своими самыми простыми рецептами. У меня какая-то кулинарная апатия. Хочется чего-то максимально простого, между тем вкусного. Какие у вас дежурные блюда или просто гениально простые?

----------


## kiara

Простое блюдо:
Спагети Ала Карбонара

Для рецепта Вам потребуются:
- спагетти - 300г
- оливковое масло - 3 ст.л.
- бекон - 200г
- сухое белое вино - 125 мл
- яйцо - 3 шт.
- пармезан - 70г
- сыр пекорино - 30г
- чеснок - 3 зубчика
- морская соль - 1 ч.л.
- черный перец (молотый) - по вкусу.
Этот рецепт нужно готовить только со спагетти - классическими итальянскими макаронными изделиями. Бекон порезать тонкими полосками шириной 1 см, длиной 3 см. Масло разогреть на сковороде, обжаривать бекон в течение 8 минут. Добавить вино. Готовить, пока запах алкоголя не улетучится, около 6 минут, сохранить в тепле. Сыр мелко натереть. Яйца взбить, смешать с сыром, перемешать. Чеснок раздавить и добавить в яичную смесь. Спагетти сварить, переложить в сильно подогретую сервировочную посуду. Немедленно влить яичную смесь в горячую пасту, добавить морскую соль и хорошо перемешать. Вылить в пасту бекон с вином, приправить черным перцем, быстро перемешать и немедленно подать с тертым пармезаном, черным перцем и оливковым маслом. 

P.S. - мы не употребляем алкоголь вообще, но в кулинарные рецепты если нужно - то добавляю. Если кто вообще никак, то без вина Карбонра не то, я попробовала - неее((((

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, спасибо! Обязательно попробую. Ты еще курник потом выложи, как удалось сымпровизировать.

Из моих личных открытий. Сейчас в сезон хурмы я ее добавляю в творожную запеканку, вместе с яблоками и грушами, получается ОЧЕНЬ вкусно!
А также я отыскала просто рецепт вкусного чиз-кейка, который у меня получается хорошо. 
Вот доказательная картинка!

----------


## lastochka

ммммм, вкусняша....А у меня сегодня кулинарный день. Днем испекла медовое печенье, оочень простое(потом выложу рецепт), а сейчас подошло тесто, иду делать беляши с бараниной :Smile: )) Всем завидовать! баранина домашняя)))

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, посоветуйте что-нибудь симпатичное, но несложное для детского стола на двухгодовасие?)))

----------


## yakudza

Мне в четверг должны привести плиту!!! (сейчас 2 комфорки, и без духовки) Урра! Будем заводить свои кулинарные традиции)))

...  lastochka, с тебя рецепт медового печенья!

----------


## Kusya

вот здесь можно посмотреть сценарии детских праздников и детское меню http://solnet.ee/holidays/s7.html, http://solnet.ee/parents/p12_00.html

----------


## Kusya

мы недавно пожарили адыгейский сыр..звучит конечно странно, но получилось вкусненько))) похоже на несладкие сырники. кусочки сыра, толщиной около сантиметра, слегка обжарить с двух сторон в сливочном масле. хорошо сочетаются с овощами.

----------


## yakudza

Поделитесь вашими любимыми новогодними рецептами! Салатики? Выпечка? Мысо? Рыба?
(... морковка? для сыроедов))))

----------


## Ramadana

Рецепт от сыроедов))))

"РАФАЭЛЛО ИЗ КИВИ"

Состав:
киви – 3 шт
кокосовая стружка – 150 г.
мед

Порезать киви на куски и положить в блендер вместе с кокосовой стружкой и медом. Прокрутить в блендере до получения однородной зеленоватой липкой массы.
Используя столовую ложку, набирайте получившуюся сладкую массу и лепите руками небольшие шарики. Каждый шарик необходимо  дополнительно густо обвалять в кокосовой стружке. Можете немножко подержать в холодильнике

----------


## Kusya

Ramadana, спасибо за интересный рецепт, обязательно попробуем! а где в калуге можно купить кокосовую стружку?
от нас рецепт лимонного мороженого. Сливки 33-35% 500 мл, Сгущенка 1 банка 380г, Лимон 1 шт. Сливки взбить, добавить сгущенку, перемешать, добавить 50мл лимонного сока, перемешать и поставить в морозилку. через 2 часа еще раз перемешать, и замораживать 6-8 часов. К мороженому мы добавляем фрукты и шоколад.

----------


## kazangi

Кокосовая стружка в любом магазине продается, в пакетиках, как сах.пудра или приправы.

----------


## kiara

Я пока классическими рецептами поделюсь)
Для приготовления *Картофиля Дофинэ* потребуется:
- картофель - 500г
- яйцо - 1/2 шт.
- молоко - 1 стакан
- сыр - 200г
- чеснок - 1/2-1 зубчик
- масло сливочное - 40-45г
- перец молотый черный - орех мускатный - по щепотке
- соль - 1/2 ч. ложки
Нарезанный тонким кружочками картофель, соль, перец, мускатный орех и половину положенного по норме тертого сыра кладут в блюдо и перемешивают. Затем добавляют молоко, разбивают яйцо и снова перемешивают. В глубокую керамическую посуду, натертую чесноком и смазанную маслом, выкладывают содержимое блюда, посыпают оставшимся сыром, выкладывают сверху кусочки сливочного масла и ставят в хорошо нагретую (до 200 градусов) духовку на 40-45 мин. Готовность картофеля определяют по золотистой корочке и мягкости кружочков.
*Рыба с шафраном и кедровыми орехами:
* Продукты: 1 кг филе любой рыбы (окунь, треска, семга, сибас и т. д.), 50 мл портвейна, 125 мл воды, 2 ст. ложки изюма, горсть кедровых орешков, щепотка шафрана, щепотка морской соли, горсть листьев кинзы.
Рыбу вымыть, просушить бумажным полотенцем, нарезать небольшими кусочками и присыпать солью.
Подогреть в небольшой кастрюльке портвейн. В миску положить изюм и шафран, залить теплым портвейном, оставить на несколько минут. Слегка поджарить кедровые орешки. Выложить изюм с портвейном на сковороду, влить воду, довести все до кипения. Затем добавить кусочки рыбы и потомить их в сковороде по 1 минуте на каждой стороне. Выложить рыбу на тарелку, соус уварить на сильном огне. Полить рыбу соусом с изюмом и присыпать кедровыми орешками и кинзой.
*Щука с мятой*
Для рецепта Вам потребуются:
- щука (филе) - 1кг
- сливочное масло (растопленное) - 60г
- растительное масло - 4 ст.л.
- лимонный сок - 4 ст.л.
- веточки мяты - 6 шт.
- соль, перец - по вкусу
Посыпьте филе солью и перцем. Смешайте растопленное сливочное масло или растительное масло, лимонный сок и рубленую мяту. Смажьте филе этой смесью, затем готовьте их в гриле при средней температуре в течение 5 минут. Переверните рыбу, снова намажьте ее мятной смесью и готовьте в гриле еще 5 минут или до готовности. подавайте, украсив побегами мяты.
Для* салата с копченой форелью и Филадельфией* потребуется:
- кусочек балыка грамм на 250-300
- коробочка сыра Филадельфия 175 гр
- салат Айсберг
- полбанки оливок
для заправки Тартар:
- яичный желток, оливковое масло, сок лимона, горчица (или взять готовый майонез), немного рубленных чеснока и укропа.
Балык нарезать кубиками примерно 2 на 2, листья салата порвать крупнее кубиков в 2 раза, сыр нарезать так же кубиками, как и рыбу, оливки разрезать пополам.
Приготовить соус и сбрызнуть им все ингредиенты, аккуратно перемешать, чтоб сыр не размялся.
Подать на остатках листьев Айсберга с кусочками лимона.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Огромнейшее спасибо за все идеи!

Делюсь рецептом легонького необыкновенно вкусного салата. Собираюсь его приготовить на нг. Вчера (!) ела его в кафе на дне рождения у одной знакомой слингомамы.

Креветки, очищенные (вареные или поджаренные - не важно) укладываются в середину тарелки.
Вокруг секторами помидоры, нарезанные малюсенькими кубиками (без шкурки) и огурцы (тоже без шкурки и маленькими кубиками) + еще один сектор кубиков из брынзы, подойдет любой брызообразный сыр, мокроватый. 
Соус из лимонного сока + оливковое масло подается отдельно.

В тарелке можно все перемешать. Необыкновенно легко и вкусно!
Рекомендую!

----------


## kiara

Олесь, мы готовим салатик второй вечер - очень вкусно, легко и сытно! Спасибо за рецептик!!!
А я вот принесла рецепт Рождественского пирога - еще одна традиция в нашей семье.
Очень вкусно и просто, еще и полезно, рекомендую.
Итак, *РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКИЙ ПИРОГ:*
*Продукты:* 350 г сливочного масла, 350 г коричневого сахара, 5 яиц, 150 г фундука, 100 г миндаля, 200 г чернослива, 200 г кураги, 200 г изюма, 200 г сушеной клюквы, 200 г сушеного инжира (с сухофруктами возможны вариации), 350 г муки, 1 ч. ложка разрыхлителя, коньяк.
*Приготовление:*
Духовку разогреть до 180°С.
Нарезать сухофрукты так, чтобы они были примерно одинакового размера. Перемешать хорошенько коричневый сахар со сливочным маслом, затем ввести по одному 5 яиц, не переставая перемешивать. В блендере измельчить фундук и миндаль в довольно мелкую крошку и добавить в сахарно-яичную массу. Последней всыпать муку и разрыхлитель и вымешать все хорошенько.
Взять круглую форму для выпечки, смазать ее маслом, присыпать мукой, выложить в нее получившееся тесто. Выпекать в разогретой духовке 1 час. Затем убавить до 160°С и выпекать еще около 2 часов, прикрыв сверху бумагой для выпечки. 
Готовый пирог полить несколькими ложками коньяка. Пирог можно хранить около 2-х недель, для этого его нужно каждый день освежать несколькими каплями коньяка.

----------


## Веснушка

ТВОРОЖНО-ЯГОДНЫЙ ТОРТ
Ореховый бисквит:
20г слив.масла
2 яйца
80г сахара
30г крахмала
30г муки
1 неполная чайная ложка разрыхлителя
50г тертых лесных орехов
Слив. масло растопить и остудить. Отделить белки от желтков и взбить белки в густую пену с 2 ст.л. очень холодной воды, всыпать сахар. Затем взбить желтки и соединить с белками. Смешать крахмал, муку, орехи, разрыхлитель. Все перемешать, добавить слив. масло. Тесто выложить в выстланную пергамент.бумагой разъемную форму (диам. 26). Выпекать в разогретой до 175 град. духовке ок.20 мин.
Крем:
400г жирного творога
1 лимон
100г сахара
500г любых ягод
16г желатина
300г сливок
Перемешать творог с лимонным соком, тертой цедрой лимона и сахаром. Желатин замочить на 10 мин. в холодной воде, поставить на слабый огонь и при пост.помешивании растворить. Вылить в твор.массу. Взбить сливки, ягоды измельчить или довести до консистенции пюре.
Как только твор.масса начнет застывать (30 мин.в холодильнике), добавить сливки и ягоды. Крем выложить на лежащий в разъемной форме бисквит, разровнять. Торт держать до полного застывания в холодильнике. Украсить ягодами, покрыть глазурью. Можно, вынув торт из формы, украсить бортик взбитыми сливками, слегка вдавить лесные орехи. (100г.сливок, 50г. лесных орехов)
Мои комментарии:
Чаще всего использую клубнику (мороженую в начинку, немного свежей для украшения, в этот раз добавляла к ней мороженую малину и чернику), ягоды измельчаю не все, часть просто крупно режу (например пополам).
Основу часто не выпекаю, а делаю из смеси печенья (порубленного) со сливочным маслом.
Желатин использую Dr.Qetker (пакетик 10г), использую полтора пакетика, развожу кипятком (на стакан воды) или можно чуть меньше развести соком ягод, доведенным до кипения), немного остужаю и ввожу в творожную массу.
Ну и конечно можно заменить творог на сливочный сыр, будет не творожный а сливочный тортик!
Описание длинное, а делается довольно быстро и между делом! А вкуснотища какая...

----------


## kazangi

Девочки, вы такие мастерицы!!!!
А у меня назрел такой вопрос, навеяло Киариным про козули и коровки... У меня бабушка пекла корюльки.  Такие типа корзиночек из ржаного теста, а внутри творог, присыпанный сахаром и смазанный яйцом. Делала она их на глаз. Бабушки больше нет, спросить не у кого(((( Может кто знает, КАК ржаное тесто такое делается? Я пыталась сделать, но не то получилось... В инете в основном тесто жидковатое, корзиночки не слепить, досыпала муки - очень сухо получается. Если вдруг кому встретится рецептик, помогите плиз!

----------


## Амина

Домик, отвечу тут. Рецептов немного у нас, конечно, но рецепты ВСЕГДА удобнее по отдельным темам. Хотя бы по минимуму... Ну это моя имха)

----------


## Домик в деревне

в общем, ты хочешь отдельный раздел и будешь в него выкладывать рецепты, я так понимаю. *пошла заказывать раздел*

----------


## Амина

А че я-то сразу!? Все будем)))) А темы можно по минимуму 6 первые блюда, вторые блюда, выпечка и десерты, салаты, мультиварка, пароварка, вегетарианские блюда. Да жешь? А там - как пойдет.

----------


## kiara

А может мы как-то так обойдемся?)))))) Не для чего нет отдельного раздела, а для "кухни" будет? Обрастем этими всякими разделами, и будем похожи на любой другой женский форум...вернее форум домохозяек, которых волнуют носы-пеленки-еда))))
Есть тема, кто хочет-пишет, кому нужно-найдет), а ? "Кухня" это же о "вечном", может обойдемся простой схемой, не? Ну вот это мое скромное мнение)
Маринк - без обид, ладно?))))

----------


## Амина

Да мне-то чего обижаться? Я и есть простая домохозяйка и носы-пеленки-еда меня волнуют))

----------


## kazangi

а я тоже не вижу смысла в разделе, мы в тему-то редко пишем, а раздел вообще глухой будет... но это мое имхо))

----------


## Веснушка

давайте в тему писать, а мы у себя на компе сделаем разделы и будем рецептики туда расфасовывать))))))))))))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Девчонки, кто знает, подскажите мне рецепт оладушек, чтоб были ооччень пышные, а то что-то сначало вроде пышнеют, а потом как бы "сдуваются". В чем дело-то? Какие-то не оладушки, а толстые блины...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Присоединяюсь, дайте рецепт оладушек!! Марина! Дай рецепт своих дежурных блюд! Просим!

----------


## kiara

Я не Марина, но поделюсь своими оладушками)
Оладьи скороспелые:
Ингредиенты: 
Тесто: 
2 стакана муки, 
1 стакан простокваши (кефира), 
3 яйца, 
соль, 
сахар, 
1/4 чайной ложки соды;
Как готовить: 
1. В муку вылить кефир или простоквашу. Добавить яйца, соль, сахар по вкусу и соду. Всё перемешать.
2. На разогретую сковороду ложкой выливаем тесто в виде оладий. Обжариваем с двух сторон. Сковорода должна быть супер-огненной, лучше, конечно, чугунная.
У меня, кстати, не всегда хорошие оладья получались на новых, "тефалевских" сковородах, а вот чугунка - никогда не подводила. Я для себя сделала вывод, чтоб оладья не оседали у меня, нужно их быстро и хорошо пропечь, чтоб поверхность сковороды не теряла нагрев (только не сжечь их при этом))))), выпекать сразу, чтоб не перебродили, и третье - консистенция (мука-то разная бывает по качеству), чтоб как хорошая сметана, но не тягучая, иначе не пропекутся, не запузырятся, но успеют начать гореть.
Может у кого есть инструкции попроще?))) Тоже буду рада.
Можно печь дрожжевые, эти всегда, как пампушки, но я такие не люблю.

----------


## IRISCHKA

спасибочки! Попробую сегодня испечь.

----------


## Амина

Я не фанат оладушек, но пеку иногда, дрожжевые. Надо поискать рецепт...

И да, вопрос. У меня рецептов много всяких-разных. Скопилось за 5, 5 лет декрета)))) Но я люблю еду разную, вкусную) И мясо ем, и всякие разные "вредности"))) Надо рецепты? И что конкретно надо?

----------


## Амина

Рецепт быстрой еды, самый любимый) Вермишелька с... сыром или яйцом, к чему душа лежит)) Вермишель-паутинка, варится минуты 3, потом заправляется маслом и посыпается сыром или обжаривается с яйцом. И не надоедает же никогда!)

----------


## IRISCHKA

Меня интересуют рецепты в целом, особенно из мяса, такие, чтоб деткам-привередкам понравилось, а то иногда голова кругом, чтоб такое эдакое приготовить.

----------


## kiara

Кстати, откопала свою любимою книжечку с рецептами-представляете (!) еще рукой 5-классницы меня написаны рецепты)))) до замужества вела), листы вклеивала)))
Так вот - есть рецептик оладушек от моей няни, я по нему уже дважды на неделе пекла - просто монстры-оладья))))) и чего я его забросила, такие отменные пышки)
*пойду за книжкой*

----------


## kiara

«Пышные оладьи» 
- 1 ст. простокваши или кефира 
- 1 яйцо, 2 ст. л. растопленного сл. масла 
- 1 ст. муки 
- 2 ст.л. сахара 
- 1/4 ч.л. соли, 1/2 ч.л. соды, 1 ч.л. разрыхлителя 
Смешать простоквашу с яйцом, маслом и ванилином. 
Отдельно просеять муку с солью и содой. 
Теперь самое главное: влить жидкую смесь в мучную и перемешать это вместе, не вымешивая, т.е. тесто должно выглядеть "уродливыми комочками", которые при расстойке исчезнут. Когда это "уродство" выкладывается ложкой на сковородку, оно замечательно расправляется, поднимается. 
*ВАЖНО:* Обязательно дать постоять 15-20 мин. Если тесто вымешать до однородной массы, то оладьи будут плоскими и "резиновыми". Весь секрет в том, чтобы не нарушать процесс брожения-обогащения кислородом)
Выкладываем тесто ложкой на разогретую и слегка смазанную маслом сковороду.
Огромный плюс-очень мало масла надо для жарки, это детям важно. 
И еще, если жарить на мал.огне и под крышкой, то вообще капля масла нужна.
И чем меньше добавлять сахара, тем пышнее в итоге будут оладушки.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Вот в чем фишка-то, а я всегда сахара больше добавляла, чем по рецептуре, все хочу послаще!
Спасибо большое за рецепт, хоть детей порадую оладушками.

----------


## kiara

Катерин, я уже нервно топчусь тут)))) жду рецепт божественной пиццы!

----------


## Амина

И я, и я!))

----------


## Амина

Пока я все равно тут жду, выложу несколько рецептиков...
Итак, с мясом.

*Мясные конвертики.*
2 вафельных коржа,
200г фарша,
лук, соль, перец - по вкусу,
яйцо, майонез.

В фарш добавить спассерованный лук, соль, перец. На корж выложить фарш, накрыть вторым коржом. Дать пропитаться минут 10-15. Затем нарезать небольшими квадратами (т.к. коржи круглые, у меня получилось больше треугольников), каждый обмакнуть в смесь яйца и майонеза и обжарить. (Яйца с майонезом очень много уходит... Штук 5 у меня ушло...)

*Рулетик с секретиком*
Все просто. Берется мясной фарш, как на котлеты, разравнивается на фольге, на него кладутся целые вареные яйца, заворачиваются при помощи фольги в фарш, все заматывается еще одним слоем фольги и в духовку!

----------


## Амина

*Шницель рубленый.*
Мысные-премясные)Особо любимы моим папой)) Мясо пропустить через мясорубку или изрубить ножом, добавить соль, перец, воду или молоко, перемешать и сформовать шницели овальной формы. Смочить в яйце, обвалять в сухарях и жарить на разогретой с маслом сковороде.
*
Куриные "таклетки"))*

1 кг куриной грудки
500 г шампиньонов
300 г сыра
2 ст. л. крахмала
5 ст. л майонеза
2 яйца

Грудку порезать кубиками (лучше помельче), шампиньоны отварить, сыр потереть на крупной терке (немножко оставить на украшение). Добавить все остальное, поставить на 40 минут в холодильник. Потом ложкой сформировать котлетки и - на сковородку. Прожарив с одной стороны, перевернуть, слегка посыпать тертым на мелкой терке сыром, закрыть крышкой и жарить до готовности

Иногда делаю без грибов и пожиже, как оладьи. Дети мои просто обожают! Тим на отдыхе на весь двор требовал "таклетку!!!", поверг в шок всех мамаш, которые с песнями и плясками пытались впихнуть в своих чад хоть что-нибудь))))

----------


## Амина

Вообще, у меня часто получаются импровизации) Запеканка с макаронами, фаршем и сыром, например. Просто слоями обжаренный фарш, макароны и тертый сыр. Еще один из любимых рецептов - мясо с черносливом - просто мясо, тушеное с луком, минут за 15 до окончания добавляю чернослив. Гречка с мясом или фаршем в мультиварке, а-ля по-купечески (есть в магги)))) 
Вот.  :Smile:

----------


## Амина

Еще вспомнила, свое фирменное) Хотя, его все, наверное, делают) *Мясо по-царски*) Шампиньоны мелко порезать, обжарить с луком. Отбить мясное филе (я беру свинину), посолить, поперчить, на него выложить грибы, потом - помидоры кружочками и сверху тертый сыр с майонезом. Запекать до готовности (мин 40)) 

Делала *мясо с киви*. На отбивную - киви кружочками и посыпать сыром. нас с мамой понравилось, мужчинам нашим - нет, больше не готовили))

Еще беспроигрышный рецепт с отбивными - *ромштекс.* Отбитые куски мяса, посоленные и поперченные, обмакнуть в яйцо, потом в муку и обжарить. Можно кляр двойной сделать.

----------


## polya

Тесто для пиццы (на 4 больших пиццы):

-мука 1 кг
-дрожжи быстродействующие для пиццы - 12 гр (1 пакетик). Я беру вот такие: http://foreverculinary.com/wp-conten...9/drojji16.jpg "Саф-момент"
- 1  ст.л соли.
-3 ст.л хорошего оливкого масла
-550 гр. теплой воды
- 1 яйцо (при желании)

Можно месить все прям на столе: мука горочкой и т.д, но я так не умею - мешаю все в кастрюле. В муку всыпать дрожжи, соль. Влить оливковое масло и воду. Перемешать. Бывает, что мука не очень удачная, иногда добавляю 1 яйцо для клейкости и пышности. Оставить на 10-15 минут. Потом делить на части и месить-катать.
Печь в духовке при темп. 200-220 гр. 8-15 мин

Начинки:
1. груша, сыр с плесенью кусочками, тертая Моцарелла. Можно еще края сливками смазать.
2. бекон сырой, грудинка, шампиньоны консервированные, оливки, помидоры Черри, острый стручковый перец, Моцарелла тертая сверху. Тесто перед выкладыванием начинки можно смазать том. пастой или кетчупом. Готовую - посыпать укропом.
-

----------


## polya

Мы любим запекать все в духовке. Интересные сочетания:
- свинина с лимоном (дльками), политая соевым соусом. Запекать в фольге.
- телятина с яблоками в коньяке с сахаром в фольге.

----------


## kiara

С Масленией нас, дорогие!!!!
Всю неделю буду печь блины-выложу самые удачные рецепты и вы делитесь, у кого что вкуснецкое есть!
Катерин, спасибо за рецепт пиццы!!!!! Вот честно - хорошая пицца это 80% удачного теста, а у тебя пицца была отменная просто!
Но эта гениальная начинка - просто выше всяких похвал! Вот же верно - все гениальное просто) Я всегда к сырному ассорти кладу груши Конференц и еще дольки грейпфрута, но упаковать это в пиццу в голову не приходило)
Сегодня пеку!!!!! Хорошая пицца блинам не помеха))))

----------


## kiara

Забыла спросить, Кать - а Моцарелла простая в рассоле или бруском или специальная для пиццы (видела такую в Метро)? Я обычно для Маргариты брала в бруске без рассола.

----------


## Амина

Я все утро думаю дойти и выложить рецепты своих любимых блинов.... Может, к вечеру) Пока еще даже руки не дошли напечь))

----------


## Polixenia

Девушки, делюсь рецептом тоненьких блинчиков, по которым прется вся моя семья, включая младшую дочь. 

Что надо:

3 яйца
сахар по вкусу, я обычно засыпаю полстакана
3 стакана молока
3 стакана муки
50 граммов сливочного масла

Желтки отделяем от белков, растираем желтки с солью (немного). Потом добавляем полтора стакана молока, а затем потихоньку замешиваем тесто. Когда всю муку высыпали, добавляем оставшиеся полтора стакана молока. Белки взбиваем с сахаром и аккуратно добавляем в тесто. Сливочное мало растопить и тоже влить в тесто. Тесто должно получиться довольно жидким, как нежирная сметана. Половником разливается по всей сковороде, предварительно хорошо разогретой. Я пеку блины исключительно на чугунных сковородках. 

Готовые блинчики можно промасливать и посыпать сахаром. А можно и не промасливать, кому как нравится)

----------


## kiara

5 минут назад закончила печь именно по этому рецепту)))только не взбивала все по отдельности.
Отличный рецепт, по-моему, всегда получаются блины по нему. А, я еще добавляю чуть ванили-запах приятный, сдобный такой получается.
У меня назрел вопрос-запланировала в один из дней блины с припеком, рецептов много у меня, но помню, что не всегда они получались, припек прилипал к сковороде или рвал блин...
Есть у кого-нить проверенный рецепт блинов с припеком (сладким) - яблочным (грушевым) и т.п.?
И еще рецепт "дырчатых" блинов есть у кого? Помню, бабушка всегда пекла такие ажурные, дырявые - мммм, я так не умею( 
*я вообще со своим сыроедением-вегетарианством готовить учусь заново)))) в отдельных вопросах "мастерство не пропьешь", как говорится, но многое вспоминаю заново))) мои домашние сейчас не хотят кушать как я - зима их не располагает к этому, о как) даже Ку все меньше есть сырого, все больше прости приготовленной пищи, вот готовлю как "для людей"-это их цитата, не считайте, что я сыроедов "нелюдьми" обозвала)*

----------


## Амина

Пока вспомнила про чайный гриб) Вот тут сайт, посвященный ему) , а тут статейка про пользу и вред. Если кому надо - у меня есть, мама периодически его делит)

----------


## Polixenia

в общем, да, можно и не взбивать все отдельности) Просто мне сам процесс доставляет удовольствие. Особенно взбивание белков, а потом вливание их в общую массу и перемешивание деревянной лопаточкой. Медитация) 

Кстати, забыла добавить. Три яйца, три стакана муки, 3 стакана молока - это если блинов надо много. Если хочется поменьше, то можно все основные составляющие уменьшить на одну единицу, то есть будет 2 яйца, 2 ст. молока и 2 ст. муки.

----------


## polya

> Забыла спросить, Кать - а Моцарелла простая в рассоле или бруском или специальная для пиццы (видела такую в Метро)? Я обычно для Маргариты брала в бруске без рассола.


 Моцарелла в брусочке, не в рассоле. Я беру в Ашане, бывает в Дикси даже попадается.

----------


## kiara

Ага, спасибо, я так и сделала) Интересно - чем отличается "Моцарелла для пиццы" от той, что в брусочке?ценой?))))))
Сегодня пекла блины дрожжевые - вот монстры-то!!!!!!!!
Выкладываю рецепт:
- 3 яйца,
- 300 гр.муки,
- 300мл молока +200мл воды
- 60гр сахара, чуть соли (меньше чайной ложки)
- 70 гр слив.масла
- 7 гр сухих дрожжей.
Итак:
1) - взбиваем сахар+яйца+соль.
2) - добавляем теплое молоко, продолжаем взбивать, вливаем воду, тоже теплую, взбиваем, добавляем дрожжи (я сухие предварительно не развожу), всыпаем потихоньку муку, добавляем растопленное слив.масло, все хорошенько вымешиваем.
3) - ставим в тепло на час примерно, я делаю "водяную баню"т.е. под миску с тестом ставлю еще одну бОльшего диаметра и в нижнюю наливаю хорошо теплую воду, а сели духовка электрическая, то на 30-40 гр ставить и все тоже отличненько, - поднимается любое тесто на улет!
4) - в процессе брожения один раз обминаем тесто также венчиком, хорошенько выпускаем воздух.
5) - теперь самое важное - не мешая тесто, не вороша, сразу выпекаем на хорошо прокаленной сковороде.
С этого объема получаются довольно толстенькие блины, но они такие кружевные-дырявые.
P.S. я попробовала - как по мне, то дрожжевые блины лучше кушать не со сладкими начинками, а с чем-то вроде икры, соленой рыбки, может с припеком типа лук+грудинка.
Однако, мои съели сейчас с сахаром+топленое масло и были довольны)

----------


## kiara

> Девушки, делюсь рецептом тоненьких блинчиков, по которым прется вся моя семья, включая младшую дочь. 
> 
> Что надо:
> 
> 3 яйца
> сахар по вкусу, я обычно засыпаю полстакана
> 3 стакана молока
> 3 стакана муки
> 50 граммов сливочного масла


 Я только сейчас заметила, у меня другие пропорции)))) 3ст.молока+3 яйца+2 стакана муки, а если уменьшаю, то 1,5 ст.молока+1 или 2 яйца+ 1 ст.муки.

----------


## kiara

Вот - выбрала для себя оптимальный *рецепт блинов с припеком (сладким)*
- 4 яйца
- 2 стакана муки
-3 стакана молока
- 3 ст.л. растопленного слив.масла
- щепоть соли
-чуть ванили
2-3 яблока.
Яйца взбить с сахаром, ванилью и солью. влить теплое молоко взбивая, слив.масло, ввести муку постепенно, все взбить - тесто как сметана, легко льется (но не как вода).
Яблоки чистим, тонко режем на дольки - если будем класть припек на сковороду, и  помельче-если хотим убыстрить процесс и положить яблоки прям в тесто.
Выпекаем на горячей сковороде, удачно поливать растопленным слив.маслом и сах.пудрой чуть присыпать после.

P.S. мне одной интересно поделиться блинными рецептами? Или я одна пеку?)))))
Хоть бы кто рассказал, что бывают блины а-ля сыроедческие))))))

----------


## летняя мама

> P.S. мне одной интересно поделиться блинными рецептами? Или я одна пеку?)))))
> Хоть бы кто рассказал, что бывают блины а-ля сыроедческие))))))


Не, Вы не одиноки. Я уже 2 раза своим пекла на этой неделе.
Завтра собираюсь с "припеком"
рецептика нет, но примерно 
2 стакана муки
2 яйца
1 стакан молока
и примерно столько же сметаны
немного сахара
1-2 ложки растительного масла
яблоки очищаем от шкурки, и есть такая терка, которая на тоненькие пластиночки режет(можно и ножичком)
Я пеку на блиннице тефалевской, не подгорает

Блины сыроедческие))http://dobrozdravin.ru/meropriyatiya...aya-maslenica/

----------


## IRISCHKA

Любопытно было почитать про сыроедческие блины))

----------


## Jazz

> P.S. мне одной интересно поделиться блинными рецептами? Или я одна пеку?)))))


Спасибо, что делишься! Я вот благодаря вам узнала, что такое блины с припеком. У нас дома их как-то не принято было готовить, слышать - слышала, что есть такие, а "лично знакома" не была.))) Но делать их в эту Масленицу уже не буду - пока хватит с меня блинов.)))
Делала дрожжевые, рецепт почти, как у Оксаны-*kiara*. Совсем не поднялись ни опара, ни тесто (грешу на плохие дрожжи), но получилось все равно вкусно, смели вдвоем с Тимом за один вечер. А еще бабушку-соседку угостила.)))
А до этого делала на кефире, мои любимые, по маминому рецепту. Точнее, не на кефире, а на биолакте с молочной кухни. Мы его в сроках употребить весь не успеваем, поэтому такие блины я пеку не только на Масленицу. Оригинальный рецепт простейший: Смешать 0,5 л кефира, 1-2 яйца, муку до консистенции жидкой сметаны. Добавить соль, сахар по вкусу (примерно по половинке чайной ложки), ½ чайн. ложки соды, ½ стол. ложки подсолнечного масла (чтобы блины не липли к сковороде, на сковороду масло можно даже не лить). Но вообще-то я давно уже этот рецепт не открываю, а делаю все на глаз.)))
А еще позавчера ели мы у мамы прекрасные блинчики на минералке с начинкой из помидоров и сыра - а-ля русская пицца. Оч.вкусно. Если кому интересно, скажите - выведаю рецепт.

----------


## kiara

О-оживились))))) Ведь как "волшебный пендаль" работает)))шутю, девчонки!
Я на масленичной неделе пеку каждый день, по разу-два-три))) Ку, правда не понимает - зачем так много)))говорит - нет, я не буду, я сегодня уже ел блины! А вот муж со страшим оооочень даже понимают)
Я хочу блины на минералке!!!! Слышала про такие, но рецепта не довелось узнать.
Сыроедческие мне не светят((((( у меня нет дегидратора, обходилась пока без него, придется съесть блинчик в воскресенье)))))
Может кто "раскопает" у себя рецептик дырчатых блинов? Таких тонких, нежных...как кружева. Даже в инете не могу найти, неужели они только дрожжевые такие могут быть? Или с содой на кефире - Насть, с содой на кефире какие получаются?

----------


## Jazz

> Может кто "раскопает" у себя рецептик дырчатых блинов? Таких тонких, нежных...как кружева. Даже в инете не могу найти, неужели они только дрожжевые такие могут быть? Или с содой на кефире - Насть, с содой на кефире какие получаются?


У меня с содой на кефире получаются тонкие (или толстые - как замешаю и налью))), мягкие, дырчатые, но не так чтобы уж слишком ажурные, а вполне себе ощутимые. Хотя в сети посмотрела - про сделанные по такому же рецепту пишут, что ажурные... видимо, у всех своя мера ажурности.)) И еще как раз про те, которые на минералке, пишут, что ажурные. Но те, что мы у мамы ели (на минералке), довольно плотненькие были.

----------


## Амина

Ажурность от сковородки сильно зависит, и от руки))) У меня на кефире раз на раз не приходится, бывают все в дырочку, а бывают совсем без. Бывает такое, что на с одного замеса на одной сковородке ажурные, на другой - нет.
Да, мой любимый рецепт, *блины скороспелые* на кефире или простокваше.
2 стакана муки, 2-3 яйца, 1 ст.л. сахара и 1/2 ч.л. соли смешать с 0,5 л кефира, взбить венчиком, 1/2 ч.л. соды развести в стакане воды, влить перед выпечкой. размешать. По ощущениям я иногда добавляю еще воды, люблю тонкие блины. И растительного масла на глаз, чтобы сковородку не мазать.

И *блинчики с начинкой.*..
250 г муки, 2,5 стакана молока, 3 яйца, 1/2 ст.л.сахара, 1/4 ч.л. соли. Яйца смешать с солью, сахаром и 1/2 стакана молока, размешать, всыпать муку, взбить, добавить оставшееся молоко. Эти блины пеку на блинной сковороде, смазываю перед каждым блином тончайшим слоем масла. 

Начинки разные - творог с изюмом, вареная сгущенка, курица с сыром, мясо)) Дети мои в этот раз ооочень прониклись этими блинчиками, раньше начинку выковыривали, только блины ели))) У меня сегодня наконец день посвободнее (всего один торт)))), буду печь!

Офф: ни разу не написала слово "сковородка" с первого раза)))) и сейчас тоже))))

----------


## kiara

Ой, ну наконец-то Маринка к нам добралась)
Давайте поговорим про ажурность) А какая должна быть рука?)))Ну и сковорода? Сковорода у меня одна-чугун, правда с норовом-потому что новая еще, осенью куплена. А вот знаю, что старые сковороды они супер-пупер считаются!!!!
Насчет рук не знаю) наверно у меня не ажурные)))аха-ха) сейчас напекла дрожжевых-опять монстры, два раза убежали с миски, но ажурности не много..хотя вкусно)
Попробую на кефире все же вечерком, напишу тогда)
*Завтра начнем постные блюда обсуждать?*

----------


## Амина

А поподробней не могу) Блины - это такая весчь не предсказуемая) Они даже у одной хозяйки и на одной сковороде всякий раз разные) Я вот щас пекла блинчики - не подрумяниваются, хоть тресни) В среду еще румянились только в путь. Не знаю я)

Про постные блюда - это не ко мне))) Я даже когда мясо не ела, налегала на сметану и молочку)))

----------


## Амина

Ксю, нашла рецепты на бэбитеве - на минералке и кружевные) Смотрела там?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я хочу сказать, что мне очень полезно. Я почитала про блины и на неделе один раз испекла и это очень хорошо и большое спасибо еще раз, что поделились. Одно дело, когда абстрактные рецепты выцепляешь, а другое, когда у знакомых людей.

----------


## Амина

*Домашний майонез*
1 литр растительного масла
6 яиц
1 ст.л. без горки соли
3 ч.л. сахара
2 ст.л. горчицы
Сок половины лимона
Взбить блендером

----------


## Амина

*Тыквенная запеканка.*  (мне особенно понравилась в мульте)
2,5 стакана тертой тыквы, по 1 стакану манки, кефира и сахара. если тыква сладкая, сахара можно поменьше. В мульте на режиме Выпечка 40-50 минут.

----------


## mamaRita

Маринк, ты не поверишь! Как раз собиралась искать инфу, как домашний майонез делать!!! А тут и ты с рецептиком! Вопросы: яйца обязательно? (как-то боязно сырые яйца...) горчицу какую лучше брать? сколько хранится?

----------


## kiara

Я не Маринка, но можно отвечу?))
Рит - тот соус, что называется майонез - есть майонез ТОЛЬКО в сочетании сырых яиц и масла)))) 
Горчица должна быть сладкой, "русская" вообщет не идет в этот соус, но знаю, что русские хозяйки спокойно и нашу добавляют. Я - нет, беру "французскую", т.е. не такую жгучую. И всегда взбиваю в чаше, потому как нужно лить масло тоооонкой струйкой, ооочень долго (чем тоньше и дольше вливается масло, тем лучше и нежнее будет соус, не будет оседать и распадаться) не переставая взбивать при этом яйца. 
Яйца да, боязно, но в соус идут лишь свежие, если яйцо не свежее, оно не взобьется хорошо - т.е. сам соус как бы "проверка" яйца на свежесть) И в идеале-домашние яйца)

----------


## Jazz

Рит, я тоже тебе скажу про майонез, я на нем "собаку съела". Очень люблю его, заразу.)))
Чтобы не было боязно, возьми перепелиные яйца.
Насчет взбивания. Можно совсем не заморачиваться толщиной струйки масла и порядком добавления ингредиентов, если у тебя есть погружной блендер. Просто складываешь все в посуду, где будешь делать майонез, а потом опускаешь в нее блендер так, чтобы желтки оказались полностью под "колпачком". И начинаешь взбивать. Масло как бы само собой начинает засасываться под блендер, а смесь в посудине - белеть и густеть. Когда почти все уже превратилось в майонез, можно немного подвигать бледер вверх-вниз, чтобы все-все сэмульгировало.
Горчицу я делаю сама из покупного порошка, ориентируясь на рецепт с пачки, но по своему вкусу. Точнее, развела как-то однажды баночку и до сих пор пользуюсь.)))
Говорят еще, для хорошего результата все продукты должны быть комнатной температуры, не из холодильника. Но я постоянно забываю их доставать заранее, из холодных получается не хуже.
И еще для того, чтоб майонез не распадался, в конце взбивания нужно добавить одну ложку остуженной кипяченой воды. От этого эмульсия не расслаивается даже при хранении (у меня дней 7 стоял как-то, не испортился), а сам майонез белеет.
Вот здесь и тут все очень понятно про это показано и рассказано.

----------


## Амина

Ага, горчицу я беру в тубе которая, наша, там самый адекватный состав. Она дает нужную остринку, имхо. И ничего струйкой не лью, просто все ингредиенты в чашу складываю и взбиваю, всегда нежно, ни разу ничего не распалось и не расслоилось). Но яйца домашние использую, это да. Они у нас всегда свежие, нашли хорошего поставщика)) Хранится у нас несколько дней. Я без праздников полпорции делаю, у меня только муж ее поглощает.

----------


## Амина

ДА! С перепелиными яйцами у меня не взбился!!!

----------


## kiara

Вот, кстати вопрос о яйцах. А почему перепелиные взять - и не стоит бояться?
Про бояться...мне часто думается, что люди жующие колбасу рискуют сильнее, чем те, что взбивают сырые яйца) Рит-я не о тебе конкретно)))))Я вообще...
Посмотрела ссылки - Насть, спасибо! Я так давно озаботилась этим, что готовила только по старой книге))))Там не было таких погружных блендеров с куполом) 
Офф. я тут вчерась пошла по магазинам техники)))))))))))))) сииильно удивилась, сколько всего навыдумывали) 
Кто знает - зачем в мультеварке конвекция? В новых моделях еще и йогуртница есть) - мне понравилась возможность за счет одной здоровой штуки убрать йогуртницу и пароварку. Выбирать шла вообще-то аэрогриль))))

----------


## Jazz

> Вот, кстати вопрос о яйцах. А почему перепелиные взять - и не стоит бояться?


Оксан, перепела не болеют сальмонеллезом. Я это имела в виду. Ну а то, что любое яйцо, чтобы быть безопасным, должно быть свежим - это бесспорно.

----------


## mamaRita

спасибо, девчёночки!! Обязательно попробую, у нас майонез - больное место, два члена семьи с ума по нему сходят :Smile:  А мне все время больно на них смотреть, как они эту гадость едят... Будем спсать :Wink:

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, а кто куличи печет? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, проверенным рецептом. Хочется, чтобы не крошился сильно и не очень сухой был.
Почитала в инете, многие хвалят МХАТовский кулич (не знаю, почему он так называется), но он с алкоголем((. Хотя, думаю, при выпекании алкоголь выпарится.
Всем откликнувшимся заранее спасибо))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки - красавицы, умницы и кулинарки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, рецептом печенья, которое можно выпечь, и чтобы оно не было очень мягким, у меня есть такие формочки классные (крупноватые), под пряники, наверное. Лежат и ждут своего часа. А рецепта к ним нету.
И еще мечтаю испечь маффины. Все никак не подступлюсь к ним. Если печете, поделитесь и этим рецептом, пожалуйста. 
И просто напишите, какие у вас дежурные блюда на каждый день, чтобы просто и популярно. У меня кризис жанра. Мой картофельный суп с цветной капустой не оценили =))))

----------


## yakudza

у меня на каждый день дежурное блюдо - суп, периодически борщ. Потому, что проще приготовить и на дольше хватает)) На ужин - когда что. Но если не знаю, что приготовить, делаю картошку с мясом в горшочке (у меня один большой, на 2,5 л.) - беспроигрышный вариант!)))
с выпечкой у меня хуже, готовлю редко. С удовольствием послушаю рецепты!

----------


## kiara

Я не буду писать "свои" блюда, а напишу то,что готовлю для всеядных членов своей семьи)
1) дежурно и элементарно просто: овощи - гриль! Потребуется либо настоящий аэрогриль, либо сковорода-гриль, либо духовка (СВЧ) с грилем.
Выбор овощей классически - помидоры, перец болгарский, баклажан, нарезать крупно на ломти, чуть сбрызнуть лимоном+олив.масло с размятым чесноком+крупная морская соль+смесь сухих трав на ваш вкус (розмарин,орегано, базилик), семена кунжута. Время подготовки 10 минут, время приготовления 10 минут.
2)с мясом: макароны по-флотски, спагетти Карбанаро (был рецепт уже...вроде), спагетти Болонезе, картофельные драники с мясом внутри (из сырого картофеля,натертого на терке со слегка обжаренным фаршем) или крокеты из пюре отварного картофеля с обжаренным фаршем.
3) плов - с мультей вообще элементарное блюдо!
4) рыба запеченная в фольге: свежий карп (потрашеный), форель речная - лимон полить хорошо(кости разъедает), натереть крупной морской солью с чесноком,сбрызнуть маслом - завернуть в фольгу и в духовку, без фальги в мульту (аэрогриль). Время от 15 до 45 минут в зависимости от веса рыбин.
5) запечь в "рукаве" все,что найдете в холодильнике - овощи с любым мясом или рыбой кусочками - всегда вкусно))
6) домашние пельмени - тратим вечер за душевным разговором с мужем, чтобы налепить,потом неделю трескаем))) *рецептик дать?
А вот с супами у меня сложно - мы их только свежими кушаем,поэтому у меня это всегда долго))))) Но мультя - это Бог в приготовлении любого супа! Особенно бесподобны в ней - гороховый и чечевичный супы, супы-пюре из любых овощей, рыбные бульоны, русский суп с гречкой или перловой крупой, куриные бульоны.
Вообще у меня, в связи с тем, что меню для Монтессориков я сама контролирую и пересчитываю все калории на 10 дней, имеется такааааая куча полезных сбалансированных рецептов, могу поделиться с вами - супы, вторые блюда,десерты...Кому чего поведать? Или приходите отведать))

----------


## kiara

Печеньки с рецептами по мере сложности)))
*Печенье творожное элементарное:*
Печенье творожное:
200 гр. творога 
1 ст. муки 
0,5 ст. сахара 
100 гр. сливочного мала 
Яйцо растереть с сахаром.Добавить размягченное масло.Все хорошо вымешиваем, добавляем соду и муку. Раскатываем тесто, вырезаем фигурки (у меня формочки из Икеа), и в нагретую духовку до 180 градусов ставим выпекаться. Готовое печенье посыпать сахарной пудрой.

*Имбирное печенье:*
Приблизительное время приготовления: 45 минут 
90 г размягченного сливочного масла 
90 г сахара 
1 яйцо 
225 г муки 
1 ст. л. пекарского порошка (ну или чайную ложку соды заливаем уксусом) 
1 ст. л. молотого имбиря 
1 ст. л. любимых пряничных специй (корица, гвоздика). 
Кладём масло и сахар в миску, взбиваем. 
Постепенно взбиваем яйцо, добавляем пекарский порошок, муку, имбирь, специи и взбитое масло с сахаром. Месим! Кладём тесто на посыпанный мукой стол, скатываем в шар, и убираем в холодильник минут на 15. 
Разогреваем духовку до 180 градусов. Обновляем стол мукой, еще немного месим, и раскатываем чудесный блин толщиной 3 мм. Противень прокладываем бумагой для выпечки (лучше Паклан брать). Формочками вырезаем формы. В некоторых печеньках можно сделать маленькие дырочки - получатся яркие и оригинальные украшения на ёлку - пригодится к НГ))). Затем печём в духовке минут 15-20. Следите, чтоб не сгорело! Ну и будьте готовы исходить слюной от аромата)))

*Крендельки с корицей:*
Приблизительное время приготовления: 45 минут 
- мука - 2 стакана 
- сахар - 1/2 ст.л. 
- масло - 100 г 
- яйцо - 1 шт. 
- сметана - 4 ст.л. 
- соль - 1/4 ч. л. 
- сода - 1/4 ч.л. 
- мед - 1 ч.л. 
- сахар для посыпки - 1/2 стакана 
- корица - 1/4 ч.л. 
Чуть подтопить масло, добавить сметану, соль, сахар, соду, яйцо и мед. А потом замешивать  муку , может понадобиться и чуть больше 2 стаканов. 
Из полученного теста раскатываем небольшие жгуты и формируем из них небольшие крендельки не больше 20-25 г. 
Перед тем как поместить крендельки в духовку, посыпаем сахаром и корицей. Выпекаем 12-15 мин при температуре 220-240 градусов. 
Важно! Смесь из сахара с корицей имеет свойство не захотеть прилепляться к печенькам. И даже если смазать крендельки яйцом, все равно не всегдалегко. А ссыпавшийся на противень сахар при выпечке плавится и подгорает, что нам совершенно ни к чему. Поэтому можно подсыпать корицу сразу в тесто. Но это уже другой вкус....Все же, на мой вкус и взгляд, лучше чуток изгольнуться и уговорить смесь остаться на крендельках!
Печется быстро!

----------


## kiara

Простейшие, но вкуснейшие *французские булочки:*
0,5 л.воды 
100 гр масла подсолнечного, легкого оливкового
1 ст. сахара 
Поставить на огонь и довести до кипения, что бы растворился сахар. Остудить. 
Добавить: 
0,5 ч.л. соли 
1 маленький пакетик французских дрожжей (11 гр) 
3 взбитых яйца 
Мука на глаз до хорошего, но не густого замеса.
Можно добавить изюм, цедру лимона, ванилин. 
Все перемешать и замесить не крутое тесто. Один раз поднимется - осадить. Второй раз поднимется и можно делать булочки. 
Готовые булочки положить на смазанный маслом лист и дать им подняться минут 30-40. Сверху смазать желтком. Выпекать в духовке до готовности (до красивого цвета).

----------


## kiara

А вот еще *ватрушки "всегда-получающиеся")))*:
450 гр муки;  2 ст.л. сахара;  1 стакан кефира;  0.25 стакана молока;  3 ст.л. сливочного масла;  30 гр свежих дрожжей; 1 желток;  0.25 ч.л. соли.
Для начинки:  0.5 кг творога жирностью 9%; 3 ст.л. сахара;  4 желтка;  2 ст.л. сметаны жирностью 20%;  2 ст.л. сливочного масла,  1 ст.л. муки;  цедра 1 лимона.
Способ приготовления:
Готовим тесто. В теплом молоке размешиваем дрожжи. Смешиваем сахар, кефир и соль. Добавляем дрожжи с молоком и растопленное масло. Постепенно всыпаем муку и замешиваем эластичное тесто. Ставим его в теплое место на 1-1,5 часа.
Теперь готовим начинку. Творог протираем через сито и смешиваем с растопленным сливочным маслом. Добавить к творогу лимонную цедру.
Вводим сметану, муку и взбитые с сахаром желтки. Все тщательно перемешиваем.
Обминаем тесто и разделяем его на шарики диаметром примерно 4 см. Выкладываем на смазанный маслом противень на расстоянии 4-5 см друг от друга. Оставляем для расстойки на 10-15 минут. Разминаем каждый шарик в лепешку с толстыми краями.
Заполняем углубления творожной начинкой, края смазываем желтком. Ставим в разогретую до 180°С духовку на 15-20 минут.

На завтрак/полдник вкусно и просто (замешали, встав с постели, пока суть да дело - тесто подойдет, выпекаем и радуем семейство!):
*Банановые оладья:*
Ингредиенты:
•	2 яйца
•	50 г сахара
•	250 г муки
•	250 мл молока
•	1 пакетик разрыхлителя/ можно и соду
•	2 банана
•	30 г изюма
•	10 г сливочного масла
•	щепотка соли
Приготовление:
В миске взбить яйца, затем добавить сахар и соль. Тщательно перемешать. Добавить молоко и соль и вновь перемешать. Перемешать между собой муку и разрыхлитель, а затем понемногу добавлять в яичную массу, перемешивая во избежание комков, до получения однородной массы.
Залить теплой водой сухой изюм, оставить на 20 минут, чтобы изюм разбух. Затем слить жидкость с изюма и добавить в тесто.
Накрыть миску с тестом влажной тканью и оставить на 2 часа.
Снять шкурку с бананов, нарезать их кружочками и выкладывать на сковороду с маленьким кусочком сливочного масла и полив сверху столовой ложкой теста для формирования оладий, жарить по 3 минуты с каждой стороны. Прежде чем выкладывать бананы на сковороду, сбрызните их соком лимона во избежание потемнения.

----------


## kiara

Сытно и просто,быстро и для детей с года:
*Омлет с мясом*
•	50 г вареного молотого мяса
•	1 яйцо
•	1/2 кофейной чашки молока
•	кусочек масла величиной с лесной орех
•	1 ст. ложка протертых вареных овощей (хоть из супа)
•	зелень петрушки
•	1 ст. ложка томатного сока
1.	Яичные желтки растереть с солью и маслом, добавить взбитый в пену белок.
2.	Форму смазать маслом, вылить в нее взбитые яйца, погрузить ее в другой сосуд с водой, накрыть крышкой и поставить в сильно разогретую духовку на 10 минут.
3.	Готовый омлет опрокинуть на тарелку, выложить на него перемолотые мясо и овощи, свернуть ковертиком и облить томатным соком. Можно чуть потрудиться и сделать два омлетика, сложив один на другой, между ними мясо+овощи и чуток присыпав сыром еще раз засунуть в духовку на "чисто растопить сыр".
Можно и начинку иную - отварную(паровую) рыбку+шпинат отварной+морковь отварную,можно вообще только "зеленую" начинку.
А можно еще проще - начинку кинуть в смесь для омлета и сразу запечь)))
В любом варианте-вкусно! Такой омлет наши Монтессорики поедают на ура, в то время, как в обычном могут и поковыряться) в поисках гренок, сыра и проч))))

----------


## kiara

Из блюд посерьезнее - последние хиты осени!
1)*Куриная печень в сухариках:*
500 грамм куриной печени - свежая, ни в коем разе не мороженая!
1 стакан молока
1 чайная ложка соли
4 столовых ложки муки
5-6 столовых ложек панировочных сухарей
3 яйца
5 столовых ложек растительного масла
Посолите всей солью и залейте молоком кур.печень. Оставьте в таком виде отмачивать печень на ночь в холодильнике. Затем промойте печень проточной водой, удалите лишние пленки и откиньте на дуршлаг.
Яйца выбейте в мисочку и размешайте вилкой или венчиком. В отдельную посуду насыпьте и муку и сухари.
Каждый кусочек печени поочередно обваливайте в муке.
Затем окунайте в льезон (яйца) и обваливайте в сухарях с двух сторон.
Обжаривайте на слабом огне с двух сторон в растительном масле.
Жарить необходимо 10 минут с одной стороны, затем перевернуть, жарить ещё 5 минут с другой стороны. Потом накрыть крышкой и довести до готовности ещё 5 минут.

2) *Ленивое жаркое*:
1 курица весом чуть больше килограмма
2,5 килограмма картофеля
1 репчатая луковичка
2 морковки
1 столовая ложка соли с верхом
Перец
6 столовых ложек растительного масла
Можно еще добавить тыкву!!!
Духовку разогрейте на 200 градусов.
Курицу порежьте на средние кусочки – примерно на 16 частей. Переложите в миску.
Репчатый лук и морковь очистите.
Порежьте крупными кубиками лук и морковь кружочками.
Переложите в миску с курицей. Добавьте соль, перец или приправы на свой вкус.
Очистите картофель.
Порежьте крупными кусками в миску с курицей.
Добавьте растительное масло. Хорошо перемешайте и выложите в глубокий противень.
Поставьте в духовку, заведите таймер на 30 минут и занимайтесь своими делами.
Через полчаса достаньте противень и аккуратно перемешайте его содержимое. Затем опять отправьте в духовку ещё на 30 минут.
Спустя 30 минут ещё раз аккуратно размешайте содержимое и поставьте противень назад в духовку.
Ещё через 30 минут можно доставать готовое жаркое.
Всего в духовке блюдо находится 30+30+30 минут – полтора часа. Размешивать надо аккуратно, чтобы картофель сохранялся целыми кусочками. За это время у вас успеет приготовиться курица и протушиться картофель.
Никакой жидкости подливать в противень не нужно
*В этом же варианте идет с индейкой-но дольше готовить мясо, с кроликом.

3) *Куриные биточки духовые:*
Потребуется на 8 порций:
Филе куриной грудки 750 грамм
Филе курицы с бедер 750 грамм
1 сладкий перец
1 луковица
2 яйца
1,5 чайных ложки соли
Фарш лучше делать смешанным. Половина мяса с бедер, половина – грудки. Из одной грудки фарш получиться слишком сухой.
Порежьте филе курицы средними кусками (для мясорубки).
Добавьте порезанную крупно луковицу и очищенный от семян сладкий перец.
Пропустите мясо и овощи через мясорубку с крупной решеткой.
Затем ещё раз пропустите фарш через мясорубку.
Добавьте соль.
Выбейте два сырых яйца.
И хорошо размешайте фарш.
Куриный фарш, тем более два раза пропущенный через мясорубку отбивать не нужно.
Разделите фарш на 16 равных частей. 
Затем смачивая руки водой, сформируйте круглые биточки и выложите их на сухой противень.
Запекайте в предварительно нагретой до 200 градусов духовке ровно 15 минут. Больше – не стоит.
Пятнадцати минут достаточно, чтобы битки приготовились, оставаясь при этом сочными, но не успели прилипнуть к противню.

4) *Нежное рагу из кабачков:*
½ маленькой  репчатой  луковички
1 салатный перец
1 мал. зубчик чеснока
3 небольших кабачка с тонкой кожицей
4 столовые ложки растительного масла
1 чайная ложка соли без верха
Черный молотый перец - 1/5 чайной ложки
Лук, чеснок и салатный перец очистите.
Порежьте лук и салатный перец крупным кубиком, зубчики чеснока разрежьте на 4 части каждый.
В сковороду с толстым дном или сотейник выложите лук, перец и чеснок.
Добавьте всё масло и слегка обжарьте – жарить нужно 2-3 минуты, не более, помешивая лопаткой.
Кабачки промойте, обрежьте плодоножку, макушку и срежьте повреждения с тонкой кожицы.
Порежьте кабачки кубиками, среднего размера. Кубики должны быть в 2-3 раза крупнее тех, которыми вы нарезали лук и перец.
Выложите кабачки в сотейник к остальным овощам, посолите всей солью, поперчите и размешайте.
Затем накройте сотейник или сковороду крышкой и оставьте ровно на 5 минут.
Через 5 минут размешайте аккуратно содержимое сковороды и вновь накройте крышкой.
Ещё 5 минут спустя в последний раз размешайте рагу
и, накрыв крышкой, прогрейте 1-2 минуты. Затем снимите сковороду с огня.
Всё очень просто и очень быстро. При этом кабачки успевают приготовиться. Они получаются нежными на вкус и сохраняют целостность кусочков, не разваливаясь в кашу.

5) шикарный гарнир *рис с капустой:*
300 грамм капусты белокочанной
1 стакан риса (если взять Арборио - то будет настоящее ризотто *на мой взгляд - идеальный вариант!*, если пропаренный Ориенталь - то более рассыпчатый гарнир, если бурый или микс-то просто вкусный и полезный гарнир)
2 чайные ложки соли без верха
5 столовых ложек растительного масла
Белокочанную капусту порежьте квадратами и обжарьте на растительном масле, помешивая, 10 минут.
Затем всыпьте рис, хорошо размешайте и обжарьте ещё 1-2 минуты.
Посолите. Влейте 2 стакана воды.
Накройте крышкой и варите до полного выкипания воды.
Затем снимите блюдо с плиты, поставьте на дер.доску,оставьте под крышкой на 10 минут.
Перед тем как подавать на стол – хорошо перемешайте.

6) *Рисово-рыбные котлетки:*
1 стакан риса
1 чайная ложка соли
200 грамм филе трески (или любой др.белой рыбы, но лучше трески, мне кажется нет)
2 яйца
Панировочные сухари
Растительное масло
Рис промойте, залейте 2 стаканами воды, посолите. Варите 5-7 минут после закипания. Затем снимите с огня и оставьте на 15 минут под крышкой.
Затем переложите рис в миску, немного остудите. Филе рыбы порежьте крайне-мелкими кусочками и добавьте к рису.
Вбейте 2 сырых яйца и хорошо перемешайте рис, рыбу и яйца. Размешивать лучше руками, немного утрамбовывая массу.
Получившуюся массу разделите на 10-12 равных частей. Сформируйте котлеты и обжарьте их на сковороде с растительным маслом с двух сторон.
Жарить следует по 3-4 минуты с каждой стороны, до образования румяной корочки.
Подавайте горячими.

Думаю, пока хватит)
Приятного всем аппетита.

----------


## yakudza

Супер! Надо прям распечатать всё и в работу!))

----------


## Веснушка

О! Оксана, спасибо! очень-очень в тему вы, девочки, этот разговор завели. а то у меня тоже кулинарный выкуум наступил))))))) буду исправляться!

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, мой любимый муж сегодня домой тушку утки принес. Занесла его нелегкая в какую-то деревеньку. 
Спрятала утю в морозилку до лучших времен.Понимаю, что  лучше б сразу приготовила, птичка свеженькая была, еще утром крякала. 
Если кто запекал-тушил-жарил этого зверя, дайте совет :с какой стороны к ней вообще подступиться?

----------


## kiara

А утка домашняя или дикая (от охотников)?
Я первый вариант раньше частенько готовила, а второй - один и последний))) 
Меня моя бабушка всегда учила, что любое мясо нельзя есть "парным", обязательно хоть пару-тройку суток дать ему на леднике в погребе полежать, ну а если нет сего в доме - то поморозить немного и после разморозки пусть поплавает в холодной воде еще полдня. 
Теперь как готовить. Я вкусней не пробовала, чем в апельсином соусе. ну разве что "по-пекински", но там и утка особая и секреты всякие...коих я и не знаю)
Для утки весом около 2 кг: *исходный рецепт:
соль
черный молотый перец
красный молотый перец
4 ст.л. растительного масла
1 яблоко
8 ягод чернослива
Для соуса:
1 луковица репчатого лука
1 ст.л. сливочного масла
200 мл белого вина
4 ст.л. мёда
Соль
Черный молотый перец
2 ст.л. муки
2 апельсина
4 ст.л. коньяка
Что делаем:
Нагреть духовку до 180*. Утку вымыть, обсушить и разрезать пополам. Натереть солью, черным и красным перцем снаружи и внутри. В форме с высокими бортами, которую можно ставить в духовку, разогреть растительное масло и обжарить половинки утки со всех сторон. Затем поставить в духовку и жарить утку 30 минут. Вынуть утку из духовки, влить 500 мл воды, добавить чернослив и яблоко, разрезанное на 4 части. Тушить на плите с закрытой крышкой 1 час.  Пока тушится утка, подготовить апельсины. 2 апельсина очистить, удалить все плёнки, нарезать кусочками. Лук очистить, мелко нарубить и обжарить на сливочном масле в высокой сковородке. К луку добавить вино и мёд. С соуса, в котором тушилась утка, снять жир, выложить чернослив и яблоко. Соус добавить к луку с мёдом и вином, кипятить 5 минут. Соус посолить и поперчить, загустить мукой, добавить апельсины, кипятить 5 минут, добавить коньяк. Утку нарезать и выложить на тарелки. Полить апельсиновым соусом, разложить чернослив. 
P.S.
Я готовила и с коньяком и с вином, и без - вместо вина - яблочный или виноградный уксус брала.

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, спасибо!
Птиц домашний. И, чувствую,  "на леднике" ему до НГ лежать. А НГ или Рождество будет у нас утка в апельсиновом соусе)

----------


## Амина

А вообще, где продается куриная печень НЕ мороженая? Я ни разу не видела. Правда, я специально и не искала))

----------


## kazangi

Марин, возле тебя магазин Курица, там разве нет? у нас в курином магазине она всегда.

----------


## Амина

Только мороженая печень куриная во всех наших маразинах. Что угодно есть охлажденное, а печень - только в заморозке.

----------


## kazangi

в Линии охлажденная бывает, там посмотри

----------


## kiara

В Метро же)) и куриная и индюшачья. Мы там всегда берем охл.птицу.
Еще всегда бывает на Ленина, в старом-старом магазине Птица (около гор.управы, почти где твой "любимый" перекресток))))))

----------


## kiara

В Метро же)) и куриная и индюшачья. Мы там всегда берем охл.птицу.
Еще всегда бывает на Ленина, в старом-старом магазине Птица (около гор.управы, почти где твой "любимый" перекресток))))))

----------


## летняя мама

увидела сейчас  фото печенек печеньки.jpg. Мне понравилось, необычно.
Вот рецептик http://izum.darievna.ru/page/pechene-chajnye-paketiki


Хочется съесть чего-нибудь весеннего)), Поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями. Чтоб минимум кулинарной обработки и продукты не слишком экзотические.

----------


## Амина

Вчера мне попалось вкусняшка - бананы в кляре: http://asmarina.livejournal.com/227085.html

----------


## Kusya

Мы частенько готовим роллы с овощами и альметтой, капрезе (помидоры, моцарелла и базилик). Еще любим фруктовые салаты: яблоки, бананы, апельсины, мёд (это самый простой вариант) по желанию можно добавить груши, киви, виноград, или мёд заменить йогуртом.

----------


## летняя мама

Спасибо, девочки!
Мы тоже любим капрезе, только не знали, что это так называется)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Делюсь! На мой взгляд очень вкусно! Сахара можно поменьше класть.

Тесто:
125 грамм размягченного сливочного масла
2 стакана муки
3/4 стакана сахара
1ч.л.соды

Начинка:
500 грамм творога
3/4 стакана сахара
3 яйца
Ванилин

Тесто: все перетираем руками, разделяем на 2 неравные части. (2/3 и
1/3). На дно формы насыпаем бóльшую часть теста и равномерно
распределяем, слегка утрамбовывая.
Начинка: все смешиваем и, если творог крупинками, сбиваем блендером..
Начинку выкладываем на первый слой теста, а сверху посыпаем остатками теста.

В духовку на 50-60 минут при 180 градусов.

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ»Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ ÐÐ°Ð¿ÑÐµÐ·Ðµ -ÑÐ¾ÑÑ  Ð¾Ñ ÑÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° ÑÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð° Ð² ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ðµ (Ð´Ð°,Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð½ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð² ÑÐ°Ð´Ñ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ))) ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ (Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð² Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð´ÐµÑÐµ, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ð² ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÐµÑÐµ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°) Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ 1/3-1/3-2/3 Ð±Ð°Ð»ÑÐ·Ð°Ð¼Ð¸Ðº, Ð¼ÐµÐ´, Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ðµ Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾. Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð¶Ðµ Ð¸ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°ÑÐ° ÑÑÐºÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð°+ÐºÐµÐ´ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸+ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸+Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ´Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ð¾. ÐÐ°Ð¸Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ.

----------


## kiara

Ð Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ñ-ÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÐÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐµ, ÑÐ¾Ð·ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸? ÐÑÑÑ Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ¿ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸?

----------


## ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°

Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐµ)) ÐÐ°Ðº-ÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ½ÐµÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑ) ÐÐ¾ - ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÐ¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ)))) ÐÐµÑÐ²ÑÐµ Ð´Ð½Ð¸ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, ÑÐ°Ðº Ð²ÑÐµÑÐ° Ð¿ÐµÐºÐ»Ð° Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°Ð·Ñ ÐµÐ»Ð°)))))) ÐÐ°ÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð°ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ)))

----------


## kiara

ÐÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸, Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÐµÑÑÑ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÐµÑÑ, Ð°?

Ð£ ÐµÑÐµ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ñ - Ð½Ð¸ÐºÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¼ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ? ÐÑÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð½Ð°ÑÐ»Ð°, Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸) Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ - Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸, ÐºÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»? ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ðº?))

----------


## Ð»ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð°

Ð, ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ! ÐÐ¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð½ÐµÐµ.?ÐÐ¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð· Ð½Ð° ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð±Ð°Ðµ ÐµÐ»Ð°, Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ  Ð±Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¾.

ÐÐ½Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹  Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ , ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼  Ð±Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ñ, Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑ Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹, Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð² Ð´ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐµ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ 25-30. ÐÐ´Ð¸Ð¼ Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼(ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ°Ð½Ð°+ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðº+Ð·ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ  ½Ñ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ñ Ð±ÑÑÐ½Ð·Ð¾Ð¹).
Ð Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð°ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¸Ð· Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð°. ÐÐµÑÐµÐ¼ 2 Ð³ÑÑÐ´ÐºÐ¸, ÑÑÐµÐ·Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ðµ(Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ 4 ÐºÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°), Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ 2 ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ðµ(Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾Ð¹), Ð·Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼   ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐµÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ¸:Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ° (Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ðº, Ð° Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐ½Ð°Ñ, Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐºÐ¸ 2-3 ÑÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµ) +Ð¿Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½Ð´Ñ, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðº (Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ, ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµ . ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½Ð´Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð° Ð¼Ð¾Ð»Ñ)+Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ° Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐº ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ (Ñ Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð±ÐµÑÑ) Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð°.
ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð° Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ðµ Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð³ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ Ð¼Ð°ÐºÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÐ¼Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÑ(Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ 230 Ð³ÑÐ°Ð´ÑÑÐ¾Ð²), ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· 15 Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ Ð´ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÑ Ð²ÑÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÐ¼, Ð Ð½Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐºÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ 2 ÑÐ°ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐºÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ»ÑÐ·Ñ. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð´ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ° Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼, Ñ. Ðµ. Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð°Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð²Ð°Ñ.


ÐÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ñ, ÑÐ°ÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÑ ÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ðµ Ñ ÑÐ±Ð»Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð° Ñ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð°Ð¼Ð¸.
ÐÑÐµ Ð±ÑÐ¾ÐºÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¸-ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ½Ð°Ñ-Ð±ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÐºÐ°Ð¿ÑÑÑÐ° Ð¸Ð· Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸.

ÐÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÐÑÐ°ÑÐ½ ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ°Ñ,Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð². ÐÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ -Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ° Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ( 5 Ð»ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÑ). ÐÐ¾Ñ Ð´ÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ -Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÑ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÑ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¶Ðµ? ÐÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ-ÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð°ÑÑ-ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÐºÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐµÐ² Ð±ÑÐ´Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¼ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð² ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ðµ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ½Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ? ÐÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·ÑÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ°ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ñ Ð²Ð°Ñ.
Ð¿Ð°ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð°.jpg ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ»Ð° Ð² Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑÐµ, Ð¿Ð°ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð° Ð² Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ³Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸Ñ.

----------


## ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°

Ð ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ - ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾?)))

*Ð»ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð°*, Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ° - ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¿ÐµÑ-Ð¼ÐµÐ³Ð°-Ð²ÐµÑÑ, Ð° Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ° - ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÑÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð² ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ðµ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ))) Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¸ ÑÐ¾, Ð¸ ÑÐ¾, Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð· Ð² Ð³Ð¾Ð´, Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð·Ñ Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÐµ))

Ð¯ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐµÐ»Ð° (Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°))) Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐµ Ð±Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ñ Ñ Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐ°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ñ ÑÐµÐ¶Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð°Ð¼, ÑÐµÑÐ´ÑÐµÐ²Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ð²ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ñ, ÑÐµÐ¶Ñ ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð»ÑÐº - ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÐºÑ ÑÑÑ, Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¶Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ñ. ÐÐ¾Ð´Ð¾ÑÐºÑ Ð¸Ð· Ð±Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð¹Ð¾Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ´Ð° Ð²ÑÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÑ. Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑ Ð¸Ð· Ð¼Ð°Ð¹Ð¾Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð° Ð¸/Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÑÑÐ¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÑ. Ð Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÑ ÐµÑÐµ Ð³ÑÐ¸Ð±Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð - Ð² Ð´ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°. ÐÑ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸ Ð² Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ðµ)

----------


## Ð»ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð°

*ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°*, ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾.
Ð¥ÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ -ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¸ Ñ Ð¼ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¼. ÐÐ° Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð·Ð³Ð»ÑÐ´,Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð¯ Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð² ÐÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÐ°ÐµÐ²Ð¾-Ð§ÐµÑÐºÐµÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð² ÐÐ°Ð±Ð°ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¾-ÐÐ°Ð»ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐµÐ»Ð°. ÐÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÑ, Ð·Ð´ÐµÑÑ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ°Ðº-ÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¼Ñ, Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°Ñ.

----------


## kiara

Ð¥ÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ - Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð±Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÑ ÐÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÑÐ±ÑÑÑÑÑ))) 
ÐÐ°ÑÑÐµÑ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð², Ð½Ðµ, Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð±Ñ) ÐÑ Ð² Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼, Ð° ÑÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ ÐµÑ "Ð²ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ" ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð±Ñ0 ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¸Ðº ÑÐµÑÑÐ° ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ðº Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸, Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÑÐ° Ð½Ð°ÐºÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð°ÐºÐºÑÑÐ°ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð»ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð¼ÐµÐ¶Ð´Ñ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¶Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ Ñ Ð´Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½ Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼. Ð¯ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°Ð· Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð² Ð¢ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¸-ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð³Ñ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð½Ð´ÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÐºÐ°Ð»Ð¸. 
Ð ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ð»Ð¾) Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ! Ð¥Ð§ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð² Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÐ½Ð°Ñ... ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ-ÑÐ°ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼)
ÐÐ°ÑÑÐµÑ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ - Ð½Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾, Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·ÑÑ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÑ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ, Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ (Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð° ÐºÐ°Ðº ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð·Ð° Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ). ÐÐ¾ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÑ-ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ°ÑÐµ))))
ÐÑ Ð¸ Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð³ÑÐ¸Ð»Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼ÑÐ¹) ÐÐµÑÐ¸ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½ÐµÐ¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾-Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ ÐºÑÑÐ½Ð¸ ÑÐ¶Ðµ)))
ÐÐ²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð±Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ñ Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ - Ñ Ð² Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð³ÑÐ¸Ð»Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ. Ð ÑÐ±Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ. ÐÑÑÐ¾, Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾- Ð½Ð¸Ð³Ð´Ðµ)))) ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¼ÑÐ¶ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ¸Ñ (Ð¾Ð½ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ Ð¼ÑÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´) - ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð³ÑÐ¸Ð»Ñ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÑ.
Ð Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ñ.....ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ñ "ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¸-ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¸")) *ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ°ÑÑ-ÑÑÐ´ Ð² ÐÐ¾ÑÐºÐ²Ðµ, Ñ Ð»ÐµÑ 10 Ð½Ð°Ð·Ð°Ð´ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð»Ð° ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ð¸Ñ)))
ÐÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÐºÐ»ÑÐ±Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÑÐ¿Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ³Ñ 4-6 ÑÐ»Ð¾ÐµÐ², Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÑÑ-Ñ Ð² Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð³ÑÐ¸Ð»Ðµ 40 Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ. 
Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸, Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½ÑÑ - ÑÐ»ÐµÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²ÐºÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾: Ð±ÑÑÐ½Ð·Ð° Ð½Ð°ÑÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð°Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ°Ñ Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸,ÐºÐ°Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð².Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð° Ð¸ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ (Ð½Ð°Ð¼ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð° - Ð¡ÐµÑÐ±ÑÐºÐ°Ñ Ð±ÑÑÐ½Ð·Ð°, ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð² ÐÐµÑÐµÐºÑÐµÑÑÐºÐµ) - Ð¸Ð· ÑÑÐ°Ð² ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿ Ð¸ ÐºÐ¸Ð½Ð·Ð°. ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ° - Ð¿ÑÑÐ¼ Ðº ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ - ÐºÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÐ·Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð³Ð°.
ÐÑÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð°Ð¼ - ÐºÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¸ (Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐ¸) Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ´ÑÐ° Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÐºÐ¸ Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ¸: Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð².Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾+Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ñ+ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðº+Ð´Ð¸Ð¶Ð¾Ð½ÑÐºÐ°Ñ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ°+ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ñ+ÑÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¸. ÐÐ¾Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°-ÑÐ°Ñ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¶Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ 10.
ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð³ÑÑÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÐºÑÑÐ¿.ÑÐµÑÐºÐµ+ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾+ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿
ÐÑÐº ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾Ñ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÐ»ÑÐ¹ Ð´ÐµÑÐµÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ±Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐºÑÑÑÐµ+ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ñ+ÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑ+Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð½.Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾
Ð¡Ð»Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð³.Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑ ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼+Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð½Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ±ÑÑÐ·Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½.ÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ñ Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ðº.Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼.
ÐÐ°Ð±ÑÐ»Ð° - Ð³ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ! Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ°, Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¶Ðµ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¶Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° ÑÐ»ÐµÐ³ÐºÐ°, ÑÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ð»Ð°, Ð²Ð»Ð¸Ð»Ð° ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ðº Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¼.
ÐÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾Ðº - ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ° Ð² Ð½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÐ½Ð°ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð².Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð° ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÑ Ð² ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ.
ÐÐ°Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ³Ðµ ÑÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ñ, Ð½Ð° ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÐºÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð².Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¾ (Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð²Ð°Ð¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÐµÑÐµ) Ð¸ Ð²Ð·ÑÑÑÐ»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÑ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÑÑ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð¶ÑÑÐºÑ. Ð ÑÑÐ¾ "Ð¿ÑÑÐµ" ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐµ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ, Ð¿Ð¾ Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÐºÐµ (ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð¾, ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ - ÐºÑÑÐ³Ð»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸).
ÐÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¹ÑÐµ - Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ, Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐ±ÐµÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ. 
ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð´ÑÐ¼ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ)

----------


## Ð»ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð°

Ð¯ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÐºÐ°Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ³Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ñ. ÐÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¶Ñ (Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸, Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ»ÑÑÐµ) Ð¸ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÑÑÑÐ¹ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹.  ÐÑÑ). ÐÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÑ.
Ð£ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ° ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÐ¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÐµÑ, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðº Ð½Ð° ÐºÑÑÑÐºÐµ ÑÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ. Ð¯ Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÑ ARC ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ð°, Ñ ÑÑÐ½ÐºÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸, Ð² ÐÐ°Ð»ÑÐ³Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð½ÐµÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ñ.

ÐÑÐ´Ð¸, Ð° ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð¸ Ð´ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµ? ÐÑ Ð¸Ð¼Ð±Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð¾Ð¼, Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼ÑÑÑ Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼. ÐÐ°Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð°Ð¶Ð´Ñ Ð¼ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð² Ð»ÐµÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, Ð²ÐºÑÑ Ð¸ Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐµÐ±Ð½ÑÐ¹. Ð¡ ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¸ÑÑÑ.   Ð£Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° ÐµÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾)

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ°, Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½ Ñ Ð¼ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð´)
ÐÐ¼Ð±Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¿ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ñ.
ÐÑÐµ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¾, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ° ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ.
Ð ÐµÑÐµ Ð¼Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ° Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÐµ Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð²ÐµÑÑ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´. Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑÐµ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²ÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ Ð¸Ð· ÐºÑÑÐ°Ð³Ð¸, ÑÑÑÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð³ÑÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ - Ð¿Ð°ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ð¿ÐµÐ»Ð¸, Ð²ÑÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð»Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð¾ÑÐºÑ Ð¸ ÑÐºÑÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÑÑÑ. ÐÐ¾Ð¾Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð´ÑÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ð¾, Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÐºÑÑÐ°Ð³Ð°) ÐÐ· ÑÑÑÐµÐ½ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½Ð¾(ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð·ÑÐ¼ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ))))
ÐÐ»Ñ - Ð½Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð° Ð¼ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð·ÑÐ¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¶ÑÑ)))) Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¼ÑÑÐ° ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð¸ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ "Ð´Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ"-Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð¾ÐºÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°Ñ Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð´Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐµ ÑÑÐµÐ´Ð¸ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ¾Ð²)
Ð Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÑ-Ð·Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº (Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð´ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ð¼ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼) - Ð² ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼ÑÑÑ, Ð´ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÑ, ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐºÑ+Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ð´Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°+ÑÐ²ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐµ ÑÐ±Ð»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¸ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ¶Ð¸Ð¹ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½.Ð¨Ð¸Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ðº Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°, ÑÐ±Ð»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¸ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ 15. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÐµÐ´ ÑÐµÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÐ¾ Ð² Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð¸ÐºÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ñ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÑÐ»Ð°Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÐ¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¸Ðº.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, спасибо, что пишете. Попробую картошку запечь из того, что написали =))
Я последнее время делаю салат себе со свежим шпинатом, листики такие продаются в магазине. 
Добавляю помидоры черри (режу на половинки), огурцы, шпинат этот (много!), зелень (лук обязательно зеленый). Соус делаю разный или оливковое масло и сок лимона, или сметана с солью. Еще мне понравилось добавлять физалис в салат, получается необычно. Ну мы вообще с детьми физалис полюбили.

----------


## Веснушка

а мне как то и готовить лень, да и не люблю я морочиться) по мне еда простой должна быть. варю каши, супы. Супы - основной продукт для Гошки, он только в этом виде может съесть и кабачки, и мяска немного, и разные крупы. В чистом виде только гречку ест), остальное в суп. из салатов готовлю только огурцы, помидоры, зелень, моцарелла, такой вот микс, да и то редко, в основном все это в натуральном виде едим. еще очень мне понравились макарошки со свежей морковкой тертой, все это приправить любым нерафинированным маслом. хлеб пеку в хлебопечке. мультю тоже сейчас использую как пароварку в основном. готовлю там котлетки и овощи на пару. изредка тушу что то. а на плове, гречке и тушении она глючить стала у меня, плохо готовит. с утра еще йогурт ем, кидаю туда все что под руку попадется - отруби, ламинарию, изюмчик. еще плов готовлю на скорую руку - прям в сковороде-сотейнике, с курицей или индейкой. Еще из недавно открытого - суп куриный с булгуром. оказывается эта крупка очень с курицей хорошо сочетается.

----------


## Амина

Ничесе "просто", я про булгур первый раз слышу)))
У меня мультя тоже стала плохо тушить(( Значит, ресурс есть и не сильно он большой у нее....

----------


## Веснушка

мама моя в инструкции к своей мульте (мулинекс у нее) прочитала, что ее срок службы 2 года... так вот)

----------


## kiara

Да-да, булгур очень здорово к любой птице. 
Оль-ты какой берешь? Я "ярмарку" все время беру.

----------


## Веснушка

да, у меня тоже "ярмарка". я еще ячку и перловку люблю)) какие то такие воспоминания детства что ли))) еще недавний хит - суп-пюре из кабачков.  У меня Гошик вообще однородные массы не ел раньше, а этот суп очень понравился.

----------


## kiara

Кстати - я тут еще полбу опробовала!!!! Знаменитая полбовая каша! (сказку о попе и его работнике Балде помните все))))
Очень рекомендую, каша русских богатырей. Можно в инете найти-купить и бывает у нас в ведическом магазине.

----------


## летняя мама

*Веснушка*, сдайте, пожалуйста, явки и пароли, где ламинарию купить? 
Мои любят нут и  чечевицу .

----------


## Веснушка

ламинария в порошке продается в экологии человека. я ее и в суп кинуть могу и в хлеб, когда пеку. мне удобно)

----------


## MARY

Оксанка, я когда прочитала твой вопрос, про хычины услышала впервые)) но так меня слово восхитило, что немедленно полезла выяснять - что это. А когда увидела рецепт - он меня тоже так восхитил, что я в тот же вечер и сделала. На сковородке мне больше понравилось выпекать (я ее силиконовой кисточкой чуть смазывала маслом), чем в мультиварке (там долго и не то). Детям ужасно нравилось, как хычин вспухает на сковородке. Стояли рядом и следили за процессом. Я осилила выпечь 16 штук с картошкой, сыром и зеленью.


> Девочки, у кого что новенькое есть, поделитесь, а?
> 
> У еще вопрос - никто не готовит дома сам хычины? Кучу рецептов нашла, даже для мультиварки) вот интересно - особенно для мультиварки, кто пробовал? Маринк?))

----------


## летняя мама

> ламинария в порошке продается в экологии человека. я ее и в суп кинуть могу и в хлеб, когда пеку. мне удобно)


Веснушка,спасибо!


MARY, а рецептик хычинов? трудоемкий процесс?

----------


## kiara

Ооооо! Марин! Ну ты мега-крута))) Эх, жаль я не прогуливалась там рядышком с твоей кухней)))
Спасибо, что написала - значит в мульте готовить не буду. И да, расскажи - много возни?

----------


## MARY

у моей мамы, не-интернет-пользователя, есть такое смешное выражение - "на первой страничке интернета". мы его так полюбили)))))) вот именно там я рецепт и нашла!!! т. е. буквально по первой ссылке. первые 10 испекла легко, потом еще 6 допекала с трудом)))) но результат понравился!

----------


## MARY

http://vegetarianrecept.ru/vypechka/...j-i-syrom.html
кажется, вот эта

----------


## kiara

Люди, я заболела вот этой штукой - *шнековой соковыжималкой*! Есть ли у нас пользователи? 
Стоят не дешево, выбрала одну из недорогих моделей на пробу - может кто что скажет/знает http://madeindream.com/juicers/horiz...MS-2006-I.html

----------


## kiara

Делюсь, на мой взгляд, очень хорошим рецептом вишневого пирога, практически чиз-кейка)
*Вишневый пирог* 
Ингредиенты:
Тесто:
- 3 яйца
- 150 г сахара
- 150 г муки
Крем:
- 250 г сливок 33-35%
- 250 г сыра маскарпоне
- 150 г сахара
Начинка:
- компот из вишни или черешни, сушеная вишня или в сезон уже свежая
- 100 г шоколада для посыпки сверху.

Яйца взбить с сахаром (взбивать в течение 5-7 минут). Добавить муку, замесить не густое тесто.
Тесто выложить в смазанную маслом форму, лучше разъемную.
Поставить в разогретую до 180 градусов духовку и выпекать в течение 20-25 минут.
Выпеченный корж немного пропитать вишневым компотом, сиропом, соком с сахаром.
Выложить на корж вишню (косточки удалить).
Приготовить крем: сливки взбить с сахаром, добавить маскарпоне, перемешать.
Выложить крем на вишню.
Шоколад натереть на мелкой терке. Посыпать пирог шоколадом (но это вообще не обязательно, мне вот нравится просто порошок натур.какао)
Поставить в холодильник на 3-4 часа.

----------


## Веснушка

Киар, а ты сама пробовала? прям застынет крем? прям без выпечки-желатина?

----------


## kiara

Я его раза 4 уже делала)
Застывает как чиз кейк или как тирамису, то есть мягкий, но форму держит, не плывет, не разваливается.
Я тут выяснила,что если сливки были переморожены до использования - все, пиши все пропало, не взобьется крем, ничего не выйдет. И сливки "белый город" - это полное г! Я в Метро беру "пармалат" или "президент" 35-38%, хотя на 8 марта именно там я и попала на перемороженные(((
Так что, в застывании меня только сливки подводили, все остальное - отлично было.

----------


## Веснушка

здорово! свеженько и натурально. будем пробовать!

----------

